# Profibus: Stack initialisieren?



## herzn (15 Dezember 2006)

Hi!
Ich bin absoluter Profibus-Neuling und soll eine Profibus Master-PCI und eine ensprechende Slave-PCI-Karte dazu bringen mit einander zu sprechen. Bin also grad am programmieren...
Im Manual steht, dass bestimmte Befehle erst aufgerufen werden dürfen, wenn der "protocol stack" initialisiert ist. Allerdings steht nirgends wie ich das mache. Ist der automatisch initialisiert, wenn die PCI-Karten vom system erkannt werden? Gibt es irgendeinen Befehl, der das ganze initialisiert? 
Vielen Dank schonmal für die Tipps 

nicole


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

da wäre es sicher hilfreich, wenn Sie den jeweiligen 
Hersteller der Boards sowie die Version angeben.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## herzn (15 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
es handelt sich um Softing PROFIboard (PCI)-Karten:
DP Slave Version 1.10
DP/FMS-Master Version 1.10

Viele Grüße
nicole


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Dezember 2006)

herzn schrieb:


> es handelt sich um Softing PROFIboard (PCI)-Karten:



OK, dann müsste meine Kollege Rainer Hönle 
(ist aber erst am Montag wieder da, ich infor-
miere ihn kurz) etwas dazu/sagen schreiben 
können, falls die Frage nicht schon vorher 
beantwortet wird.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Raydien (16 Dezember 2006)

Kehr. ... dieses Forum = support Hotline von Delta Logic ... wenn ich sage das ich bei IBH / Prozess Informatik bestelle .. fliege ich dann raus? 


Achja mal ne frage sind euere Accon MPI Adapter die gleichen wie die Proface einsetzt.. kommen mir arg bekannt vor 


Gruß

Ray


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Dezember 2006)

Raydien schrieb:
			
		

> Kehr. ... dieses Forum = support Hotline von Delta Logic ...


Hier verstehe ich weder das Prosa noch was zwischen den Zeilen stehen soll ...



			
				Raydien schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich sage das ich bei IBH / Prozess Informatik bestelle .. fliege ich dann raus?



Wie kommen Sie darauf? ... 



			
				Raydien schrieb:
			
		

> Achja mal ne frage sind euere Accon MPI Adapter die gleichen wie die Proface einsetzt.. kommen mir arg bekannt vor



Die MPI-Adapter sind eine Gemeinschaftsentwicklung 
zwischen Helmholz und uns, und es gibt Kunden, die
die mit eigenem Aufkleber bekommen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Dezember 2006)

herzn schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich bin absoluter Profibus-Neuling und soll eine Profibus Master-PCI und eine ensprechende Slave-PCI-Karte dazu bringen mit einander zu sprechen. Bin also grad am programmieren...
> Im Manual steht, dass bestimmte Befehle erst aufgerufen werden dürfen, wenn der "protocol stack" initialisiert ist. Allerdings steht nirgends wie ich das mache. Ist der automatisch initialisiert, wenn die PCI-Karten vom system erkannt werden? Gibt es irgendeinen Befehl, der das ganze initialisiert?
> Vielen Dank schonmal für die Tipps
> ...


Welche Programmiersprache verwenden Sie? Welche Software-Schnittstelle zu den Karten verwenden Sie? Sind die Gerätetreiber ordentlich installiert? Ist der Master ordentlich konfiguriert, d.h. er weiß dass ein Slave zu bearbeiten ist? Was ist die genaue Aufgabe, d.h. was soll die fertige Applikation machen?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Dezember 2006)

Raydien schrieb:


> Kehr. ... dieses Forum = support Hotline von Delta Logic ... wenn ich sage das ich bei IBH / Prozess Informatik bestelle .. fliege ich dann raus?


Ich kann mit dieser Aussage auch nicht wirklich was anfangen. Bitte mal so formulieren, dass es sogar ich verstehe (bin vielleicht etwas zu blond ). Danke.


----------



## Raydien (17 Dezember 2006)

War mehr als ein Spaß

ich finde es gut das du anderen usern hilft .. das gibt ein gutes Bild von Delta Logic.. 

Du meinstet ich muss ma meinen Kollegen Reiner fragen, hatte ich so das gefühl das ihr beide wohl in der gleichen Firma seit. Ich denke ihr beide arbeitet im Support, es sollte ironisch lauten "das ihr das ding wohl als Startseite habt" ...

Also war nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Dezember 2006)

Raydien schrieb:
			
		

> ... hatte ich so das gefühl das ihr beide wohl in der gleichen Firma seit.



Das Gefühl habe ich auch ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Dezember 2006)

Raydien schrieb:


> War mehr als ein Spaß
> 
> ich finde es gut das du anderen usern hilft .. das gibt ein gutes Bild von Delta Logic..
> 
> ...


Jetzt habe es sogar ich begriffen . Das mit der gleichen Firma kommt dem Ganzen schon ziemlich nahe. Das dass wir beide im Support arbeiten eher weniger .


----------



## herzn (18 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
ich verwende Borland C++ Builder. Als Schnittstelle dient das PROFIBUS Application Program Interface. Ich kann nur annehmen, dass die Gerätetreiber ordentlich installiert sind, das "Control Panel" sagt, dass das Gerät ordentlich läuft. Der Master ist noch nicht konfiguriert, da für's Initialisieren der Stack benötigt wird, so hab ich's zumindest verstanden... Die Aufgabe ist prinzipiell sehr einfach, der Master und Slave sollen einfach nur vorgegebene Daten austauschen, die später abgeriffen werden sollen um die auf andere Art und Weise weiterzuverarbeiten.
Vielen Dank!

nicole


----------



## Rainer Hönle (20 Dezember 2006)

Habe mich erkundigt. Bei Softing gibt es nur Programmierbeispiel in VB für Master und Slave und in Delphi für Master. Wenn dies interessant ist entweder über www.softing.com suchen oder mir eine kurze Nachricht mit E-Mail-Adresse schicken. Maile die Beispiele dann direkt zu.
Ich selber verwendet die Karten ohne PAPI und nur zur Master-Master-Kommunikation.


----------



## herzn (21 Dezember 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Habe mich erkundigt. Bei Softing gibt es nur Programmierbeispiel in VB für Master und Slave und in Delphi für Master. Wenn dies interessant ist entweder über www.softing.com suchen oder mir eine kurze Nachricht mit E-Mail-Adresse schicken. Maile die Beispiele dann direkt zu.
> Ich selber verwendet die Karten ohne PAPI und nur zur Master-Master-Kommunikation.



Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Infos! Hab mir die Demos runtergeladen.

nicole


----------

